# 1966 Exhaust sysytem?



## Tony Arnold (Apr 26, 2014)

Ready to add exhaust system to stock 1966 389 3x2 with 093 heads and stock exhaust manifolds. I'm aware of the Gardner systems. Looking for OEM style stainless. Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks. Tony


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

For a totally stock bent system in aluminized steel, there are many experienced exhaust system builders that can flawlessly replicate original head pipes and tailpipes.
For a 304 stainless stock bent system, it's going to be a tough find. I'd try try Classic Exhaust in Geneva, OH, they are one of the few companies that bend systems in both aluminized and 304 stainless.


----------

